# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Oregonâs 7-year-old medical marijuana patient stirs controversy

## Sagan

Source: Raw Story

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/11/2...s-controversy/

Mykayla Comstock, a seven-year-old girl who was diagnosed with an aggressive form of leukemia, has a medical marijuana license in Oregon and consumes strong capsules of the drug twice daily, reported The Oregonian.

She is one of 2,201 cancer patients and one of 52 children allowed to use medical marijuana in the state. Her age, however, has stirred controversy and left some wondering whether â and where â to draw the line on a drug that can ease the side effects of illnesses and cancer treatment.

One recent international study found that marijuana use among youth whose brains are still developing can damage memory and intellect. Some doctors say that children can be treated with better, less controversial medications .

While Mykaylaâs mother administers the capsules and occasional cannabis-laced confections, her father, who lives in North Dakota, opposes the treatment, claiming that during one visit she was âstoned out of her mind.â

Mykayla says the drug helps her âeat and sleepâ and makes her feel âfunny, happy.â

She is currently in remission, and her mother still administers medical marijuana to her.

----------


## Ironman

Well, it's just a "loophole" in the law, I guess.  They didn't stop and think that little kids could get into this.

This is wrong on so many levels.

----------


## Koalafan

I honestly do not see how this is any different than giving kids legal amphetamines like adderal (which by the way are far more toxic to the mind and body then weed is). So if it works...who cares? The only "problem" here is the social stigma that is currently attached to the drug.

----------


## WintersTale

What kind of mother would give their child weed? Someone needs to take that child away from their mother!

----------


## MrQuiet76

> I honestly do not see how this is any different than giving kids legal amphetamines like adderal (which by the way are far more toxic to the mind and body then cannabis is). So if it works...who cares? *The only "problem" here is the social stigma that is currently attached to the drug.*



Couldn't have said it any better

----------


## Coffee

> What kind of mother would give their child weed? Someone needs to take that child away from their mother!



Is this sarcasm or are you serious? If weed is helping her child through leukemia, then how can we judge her mothers choice to alleviate her child's suffering? Weed is less harmful than other drugs. It makes her feel funny and happy and helps her to eat, which is a big improvement in quality of life.

----------


## WintersTale

> Is this sarcasm or are you serious? If weed is helping her child through leukemia, then who are we to judge her mothers choice to alleviate her child's suffering? Weed is less harmful than other drugs. It makes her feel funny and happy and helps her to eat, which is a big improvement in quality of life.



Of course, then you have the argument that weed is not a harmful drug, and shouldn't be illegal, anywhere...

----------


## Coffee

> Of course, then you have the argument that weed is not a harmful drug, and shouldn't be illegal, anywhere...



Well, yeah. It shouldn't be illegal.

----------


## WintersTale

> Well, yeah. It shouldn't be illegal.







> One recent international study found that marijuana use among youth  whose brains are still developing can damage memory and intellect. Some  doctors say that children can be treated with better, less controversial  medications .



^ This is what I was talking about.

Why would you want to further damage a young person, who is already damaged? Isn't it better to treat it with other medications?

----------


## Coffee

> ^ This is what I was talking about.
> 
> Why would you want to further damage a young person, who is already damaged? Isn't it better to treat it with other medications?



"Some doctors say that children can be treated with better, *less controversial* medications."

^ See, I don't know why this is even a factor. 

I'm not saying give children access to marijuana. It should be legal for those over the age of 21. But for medical marijuana, you have to weigh the benefits and costs, and that should be taken on a case-by-case basis. Is a perfect memory and intellect more important than having a good quality of life RIGHT now? Are we thinking long term? What is the prognosis? Is this person going to die anyway? Is he/she even going to live past 18? Is the person even responding to other drugs? What are the side effects? What is available in their country? How advanced is the cancer? There are too many variables to say that medical marijuana is worse for children than normal drugs.

----------


## WintersTale

> "Some doctors say that children can be treated with better, *less controversial* medications."
> 
> ^ See, I don't know why this is even a factor. 
> 
> I'm not saying give children access to marijuana. It should be legal for those over the age of 21. But for medical marijuana, you have to weigh the benefits and costs, and that should be taken on a case-by-case basis. Is a perfect memory and intellect more important than having a good quality of life RIGHT now? Are we thinking long term? What is the prognosis? Is this person going to die anyway? Is he/she even going to live past 18? Is the person even responding to other drugs? What are the side effects? What is available in their country? How advanced is the cancer? There are too many variables to say that medical marijuana is worse for children than normal drugs.



Interesting argument.

And yes, I can see your viewpoint. If it lessens someone's pain, it may be good to take the risks. Every medicine, even anti-anxiety meds, have risks. I ballooned up to 300 pounds with one anxiety med, which I'm off of now. 

But I think it should also be taken into consideration, the child's possible lethargy, and how that might be affecting their quality of life as well. Is it better to be in pain, or to be so drugged that you can't experience life?

----------


## Coffee

> But I think it should also be taken into consideration, the child's possible lethargy, and how that might be affecting their quality of life as well. Is it better to be in pain, or to be so drugged that you can't experience life?



Yes, definitely, which is why it needs to be taken case-by-case. In this case, it seems as though there has been a drastic improvement in her quality of life, so I'm all for it. Again, costs and benefits need to be weighed up against each other and a conclusion can be drawn from that. People can react differently to marijuana. A good quality of life should be the goal.

----------

